# Credit cards and Paypal?



## VIPER

I've just been going through my Paypal account profile and noticed that I have quite low withdraw and receiving limits still in place. I've initiated the process to add my credit card to my account which, in a few days apparantly, should remove these limits? Is this correct - anyone else done this?

Also, what happens if you want to buy something on ebay for eg. at £20 and only have £10 in your account? Does it use up the £10 credit first and then charge the remaining amount to your card? I've never bought anything on ebay before that I couldn't cover with money in my paypal account, but have seen something I want today that's more than I have in credit. Do I have to wait until the process I mentioned above is complete, or can I buy it now?

Cheers in advance


----------



## GeeJay

In the usual circumstances it'll take the £10 from your PayPal account, then withdraw the rest from your default card/bank account automatically. You'll get to select which card/account to withdraw the extra from at the time of purchase.

Are there no bank accounts or old cards assigned to your PayPal account then? If you don't then you'll have to wait for the card to be totally verified by PayPal before they'll let you make any transactions.


----------



## VIPER

GeeJay said:


> In the usual circumstances it'll take the £10 from your PayPal account, then withdraw the rest from your default card/bank account automatically. You'll get to select which card/account to withdraw the extra from at the time of purchase.
> 
> Are there no bank accounts or old cards assigned to your PayPal account then? If you don't then you'll have to wait for the card to be totally verified by PayPal before they'll let you make any transactions.


Thanks for that, mate :thumb:

I have my bank account on my Paypal account and I use it regularly for transfers of money from paypal to the bank.

tbh. I don't want to use my credit card at all for purchases but it seemed it was the only way to get the withdraw limits removed and as I'm ready for opening my website very soon, I need these limits lifting. Apparantly in a few days I'll get £1.00 charged to my card with a 4 digit code which I then need to enter into my paypal account. I then get the £1 credited back and my limits should then be lifted.


----------



## PaulN

Yeah as above,

It takes what is in your Pay Pal account and the rest from your chosen credit card. You can get verified but this requires bank details and proving its your account by them putting a few pence in and you telling them the correct amount.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## GeeJay

Pit Viper said:


> Thanks for that, mate :thumb:
> 
> I have my bank account on my Paypal account and I use it regularly for transfers of money from paypal to the bank.


that should be fine then, it'll just ask you to confirm where you want the money to come from for the remainder. Just be sure to go into your preferences once the card has verified and re-set your bank account as the default account to get extra funds from


----------



## noop

Be careful with becoming fully verified, as if you are selling you can be caught out if a buyer puts in a fraudulent claim (very common now) and Paypal pretty much always side with the buyers

Do you need to be able to withdraw huge amounts a month?


----------



## VIPER

noop said:


> Be careful with becoming fully verified, as if you are selling you can be caught out if a buyer puts in a fraudulent claim (very common now) and Paypal pretty much always side with the buyers
> 
> Do you need to be able to withdraw huge amounts a month?


I might be, yes. Nothing to do with ebay though, it's just my website's payment method is via paypal. Thanks for the heads up though, and you're quite right, it's rare for them to side with the seller.

Thanks everybody


----------



## shane_ctr

noop said:


> Be careful with becoming fully verified, as if you are selling you can be caught out if a buyer puts in a fraudulent claim (very common now) and Paypal pretty much always side with the buyers
> 
> Do you need to be able to withdraw huge amounts a month?


very true there, If i was to use paypal again which i would never, i would use credit card cause least when paypal mess up again the credit card company will help fight the case


----------



## Janitor

shane_ctr said:


> very true there, If i was to use paypal again which i would never, i would use credit card cause least when paypal mess up again the credit card company will help fight the case


Ding to that! It is the Banks' own money they're fighting for with a Credit Card. When it's from your account, it's your money and they're strangely not quite as bothered


----------



## shane_ctr

Janitor said:


> Ding to that! It is the Banks' own money they're fighting for with a Credit Card. When it's from your account, it's your money and they're strangely not quite as bothered


Thats what i do now, I use my credit card for everthing i spend only what i know my wages will be for the month then get the bill and clear it, Number of reason

Get a good credit rating as u use the card and always pay it straight back

Any problems its not ur money so the credit card company will fight to sort it out:thumb:


----------

